# Top 10 worst moments in games



## Sora de Eclaune (Dec 23, 2011)

Post your top ten worst moments in games. I mean the moments that really put a pit in your stomach and makes your heart drop.

Make it spoiler free, if you can.

Mine:
When a game takes an absurdly long time to load, but on a black screen.
When the game over screen of a game tells/shows you what happens after you fail.
The entire final boss fight of Mother 3.
A Creeper's hiss in Minecraft.
The entirety of Blind Terror mode in the Nameless Game.
The moment you finish the constellation that initiates the Oni Island boss fight.
When you pick a choice in Radiant Historia and the music turns ominous or sad.
What the sprite says will happen if you defeat the Mana Beast in Secret of Mana.
When Sora learns what happens when he destroys the Heartless in KH2.
The cutscene that shows what happened to Alan Wake in those days he had gone missing.


----------



## prowler (Dec 23, 2011)

Taking an arrow to the knee.


----------



## emigre (Dec 23, 2011)




----------



## xist (Dec 23, 2011)

Sora de Eclaune said:


> When the game over screen of a game tells/shows you what happens after you fail.
> 
> The entire final boss fight of Mother 3.



You don't like the various death scenes in the Resident Evil games or Dragon's Lair? It always felt like i was getting something back when i died in the Resi games and sometimes it's almost worth dying....

Having finished Mother 3 last week i agree. The whole game was excellent except for the last bit where it forgot it was on a handheld.


----------



## roastable (Dec 23, 2011)

1. When I ran out of continues in Sonic 1.
2. Telling yourself that you can keep going in an RPG without saving when suddenly MEGA BOSS.
3. When I find an enemy that Kirby can't steal powers from... *okay*
4. When I noticed that FFXIII starts off with an ex-soldier riding a train with a black guy, attempting to assault something.
5. When I came across Omega by accident in FF5.
6. Being stuck in the Gryffindor Common Room in Harry Potter and the Chamber of Secrets for PS1 after beating the game.
7. Playing as a heartless in KH1.
8. When all characters had Auto-Life in the final battle of FFX.
9. When the power went out after I finally beat Kaiba in Yu-Gi-Oh! Forbidden Memories.
10. Playing FF7 for the first time in 2010. (Don't get me wrong, the game was good, but the switch between graphics...*shudder*)


----------



## jarejare3 (Dec 23, 2011)

1. When i realized that to beat a certain boss i must grind for hours...
2. When RPG games takes too long to finish
3. When RPG have mutiple endings and you don't know which one is the Real ending.
4. When your ds suddenly run out of battery.
5. Stuck at a level, just to find out that the only way out is right in front of you
6. Playing a game that just requires you to do stupid stuffs like maplestory
7. You grind for like hours just to realized that you haven't save before fighting the big boss and lost
8. When to play a certain game you must activate wifi and it just spoils the mood, ( i mean the last boss is approaching and you must use wifi =_=)
9. Gay looking characters....
10. Power Rangerssss


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Dec 24, 2011)

1. When you have a game absurdly hyped up and it turns out to be utter shit. Luckily as a pessimist I rarely have to deal with this but it's happened. Most recently would be NMH2. Not exactly a pile of turd but it felt severely gimped.
2. Hitting "the wall". Unfortunately I'm not referring to the best album ever, but rather the "difficulty wall"/"moment of clarity". It happens commonly. You'll play a game religiously for hours and suddenly hit a difficulty spike or don't know where to go that essentially kills the game for you and makes the game a nice dust catcher/space absorber.
3. Game freeze. Especially when shit's on like Donkey Kong.
4. Super boredom. When you're bored to the point where doing things makes you even more bored. I'll start up plenty of games now and then only to find myself almost passing it from boredom. Commonly happens with JRPGs for me. The intros for them are usually long and uninteresting and you essentially wade through an hour long (or more) tutorial.
5. When you run out of battery power. Whether it's on a controller or a handheld, always a pain in the balls.
6. The plot ruiner. Happened to me at least once in gaming. For the longest time I had never played much of Half Life 2. I basically ran into #2 on my list and put it down. Months later a former friend of mine basically ruined the plot of Half Life 2 by showing me Episode 1's intro and playing a bit of Episode 1. Months later from then I played Half Life 2 and both the episodes. I then talked to another friend of mine who was like "You finally beat Half Life 2? How did you like the ending? It's awesome". It felt incredibly meh to me because I already knew what was happening. Also happened to me with the season four finale of Dexter but that's not for gaming.
7. When a game's in the end game. Basically when a game is so fantastic that you don't want it to end. But it does end and you find yourself unable to do anything else. It leaves you depressed actually. I remember beating Mass Effect and instantly after the credits ordering the second one off Amazon. Issue now is that I have to wait until March for the 3rd.
8. Finding a game's limits. Basically when you think a game is limitless in an aspect or you're under the impression that you can do this or that only to find that it's not possible.
9. "Fake difficulty". Basically games that give you "fake difficulty" to make your game more "challenging". Read more here.
10. Finding that some of your favorite games of yesteryear are quite shit. I'm not a big fan of "nostalgia" I can reflect on games of my childhood with an open mind. That being said, you'll commonly find games you' loved back then are usually terrible nowadays.


----------



## chyyran (Dec 24, 2011)

Guild McCommunist said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I find myself agreeing completely with Guild.. D:


----------



## prowler (Dec 24, 2011)

Guild McCommunist said:


> 7. When a game's in the end game. Basically when a game is so fantastic that you don't want it to end. But it does end and you find yourself unable to do anything else.


yes this.
why must all good things come to an end


----------



## chris888222 (Dec 24, 2011)

Punyman said:


> Guild McCommunist said:
> 
> 
> > Spoiler
> ...


It's true. LOL. I agree with Guild as well. All 10 are the worst moments.


----------



## 1234turtles (Dec 24, 2011)

emigre said:


>


----------



## jarejare3 (Dec 24, 2011)

Guild McCommunist said:


> 10. Finding that some of your favorite games of yesteryear are quite shit. I'm not a big fan of "nostalgia" I can reflect on games of my childhood with an open mind. That being said, you'll commonly find games you' loved back then are usually terrible nowadays.



i find number 10 hard to accept, but its true!!!!


----------



## Gahars (Dec 24, 2011)

Playing through a great but under appreciated game while you slowly realize that the story will never receive closure.

2 examples from the top of my head: Alan Wake (thankfully saved) and Enslaved: Odyssey to the West (not so lucky).


----------



## GameWinner (Dec 24, 2011)

Spoiler






Guild McCommunist said:


> 1. When you have a game absurdly hyped up and it turns out to be utter shit. Luckily as a pessimist I rarely have to deal with this but it's happened. Most recently would be NMH2. Not exactly a pile of turd but it felt severely gimped. *Recently FF13 for me.*
> 2. Hitting "the wall". Unfortunately I'm not referring to the best album ever, but rather the "difficulty wall"/"moment of clarity". It happens commonly. You'll play a game religiously for hours and suddenly hit a difficulty spike or don't know where to go that essentially kills the game for you and makes the game a nice dust catcher/space absorber. *Most RPG games.*
> 3. Game freeze. Especially when shit's on like Donkey Kong. *Or when the power goes out *
> 4. Super boredom. When you're bored to the point where doing things makes you even more bored. I'll start up plenty of games now and then only to find myself almost passing it from boredom. Commonly happens with JRPGs for me. The intros for them are usually long and uninteresting and you essentially wade through an hour long (or more) tutorial. *Almost all RPGs.*
> ...





Good god, I agree with everything here  !


----------



## DS1 (Dec 24, 2011)

roastable said:


> 1. When I ran out of continues in Sonic 1.
> 2. Telling yourself that you can keep going in an RPG without saving when suddenly MEGA BOSS.
> 5. When I came across Omega by accident in FF5.



Ughhh, all three have happened to me... #2 is the worst because I'm usually able to beat the mega boss, but only after using up all my awesome items that I'd have saved.


----------



## Canonbeat234 (Dec 24, 2011)

Hey McGuild, I hope you don't mind me borrowing your post and inputting some of my personal thoughts right?



Guild McCommunist said:


> 1. When you have a game absurdly hyped up and it turns out to be utter shit. Luckily as a pessimist I rarely have to deal with this but it's happened. Most recently would be NMH2. Not exactly a pile of turd but it felt severely gimped.
> 2. Hitting "the wall". Unfortunately I'm not referring to the best album ever, but rather the "difficulty wall"/"moment of clarity". It happens commonly. You'll play a game religiously for hours and suddenly hit a difficulty spike or don't know where to go that essentially kills the game for you and makes the game a nice dust catcher/space absorber.
> 3. Game freeze. Especially when shit's on like Donkey Kong.
> 4. Super boredom. When you're bored to the point where doing things makes you even more bored. I'll start up plenty of games now and then only to find myself almost passing it from boredom. Commonly happens with JRPGs for me. The intros for them are usually long and uninteresting and you essentially wade through an hour long (or more) tutorial.
> ...



1. Sonic Chronicles: Brotherhood does add to this very nicely. Which is wierd because I thought Sonic colors was going to bomb due to the lack of hype, it did proved me wrong.
2. Mabinogi, even though it's a MMORPG it has those 'walls' where you just have to gung-ho them. Can't remember a time where I had to freaking spend 4 hours on one dungeon due to the lack of my elf's stats.
3. The only thing I can relate this too is the games for the DS. Where I played most of them by roms.
4. I have to say this goes for a lot of games I had played for a while. Where most of them did get beaten once I have recollect my focus.
5. Pokemon: Leafgreen, playing it inside the PKMN Center while trying to beat the Elite Four. Power of the rechargable batteries sucks and having some inside the charger with my friend keeping guard. I'm up to Gary where the power on my GBA turns red. FFFFFFFUUUUUUU.....Only to my astonishment I manage to beat him before the power went out.
6. Wow, if I didn't watch the final boss for Sonic Unleashed. I would of have played the game with enjoyment and not as a chore.
7. Summon Knights: Twin Age. Lunar Knights.
8. Sonic 06.
9. Sonic Chronicles: Brotherhood.
10. Jazz Jackrabbit, enough said.


----------



## exangel (Dec 24, 2011)

1. Getting too friendly with strangers (or too involved with Guilds) that wind up causing/having drama substantial enough to "ruin the game" (online multiplayer games obviously)
2. Losing interest after achieving a fairly impressive level of perfection in a game BEFORE beating it
3. Coming back to an RPG I've put down for longer than 1 month, and being unable to continue because of not remembering how to advance the plot, or dissatisfaction with what I'd done up til that point in the game such as my party building or stats progression.
4. *RPG's with multiple endings that cannot be described without spoiling the game*.  (example: "_Which_ bad ending??")
5. RPG's that require an unusual accessory to get perfect completion (FF8 PSX required Pocketstation in order to get some of the items in the game, I special ordered this from Japan for a pretty hefty price of $65 when I was 17 & it fucking got stolen from me..)
6. Long, unskippable introductory scenes that plague RPGs but affect some other games too -- _especially if you also have to play through an area/scene before you can make a game save_.
7. The strange, but immediate and intense hypnotic sleepy effect I get if I play something I enjoy while laying down, that causes me to force myself to stay awake to get to a save point (or if it's really bad, I'll just use sleep mode).  As a result, the next time I start the game up, I don't quite remember how I achieved the progress I made.
8. Getting really involved in a game recommended by a friend, who didn't actually get into the game as much as they said.  This is the worst with multi-player games, but this isn't a problem exclusive to games for me either-- TV series, books, etc also -- just kind of sucks to take their advice, and then find there's no point in discussing it when they aren't as into it as they were when they brought it up in the first place.
9. Prepaying for an online game more than one billing cycle in advance, and discovering you don't give a fuck one or two weeks later.  I did the annual contract with WoW partly due to the promo that includes Diablo III for free, but ultimately, I am now paying twice retail for Diablo III and not even playing WoW with my account reactivated.
10. Every time I see FF7 anywhere and it reminds me that SE has stood by the position that they won't remake it.

*bonus piss/moans*:
11. Not exactly a moment in games but a shitty moment in general gaming-- Coming across old pictures I took for eBay of gaming collectibles that I sold for travel money when I was younger, and knowing that unless I marry up or get a phenomenal job, I'll never be able to get again.


----------



## Deleted-236924 (Dec 24, 2011)

When you can't figure out _how_ you are supposed to access your other characters' equipment so that you can remove their Materia when


Spoiler



you are about to fight Rufus in the Shinra Building


because attempting to beat him when your Restore and your other Materia are on your other characters is pretty hard unless you grinded (Or bought more Restore Materia.)
Also the fact that since you couldn't beat him, you have to start over the boss fight that happened right before.



roastable said:


> 10. Playing FF7 for the first time in 2010. (Don't get me wrong, the game was good, but the switch between graphics...*shudder*)


I played it for the first time in 2011.



jarejare3 said:


> 4. When your ds suddenly run out of battery.


Good thing that can't happen, since you have a power LED that shows you when it is about to run out of battery.
Unless your power LED is dead?



Guild McCommunist said:


> 7. When a game's in the end game. Basically when a game is so fantastic that you don't want it to end. But it does end and you find yourself unable to do anything else. It leaves you depressed actually.



Describes Majora's Mask perfectly for me.


----------



## jarejare3 (Dec 24, 2011)

No it's just annoying to play a game till a climax plot then ur ds suddenly show the 'light'..... it just spoils the mood


----------



## Valwin (Dec 24, 2011)

emigre said:


>




why dint the use a Phoenix down on her ?


----------



## Necron (Dec 24, 2011)

In Odin Sphere, 



Spoiler



when you kill Odin but he hits you with his Psypher... !"·$%&amp;


----------



## exangel (Dec 24, 2011)

@Necron, use spoiler tags if you're posting spoilers in a topic where _the first post asks you to be spoiler-free if you can_ o.O


----------



## Sora de Eclaune (Dec 24, 2011)

Gahars said:


> Playing through a great but under appreciated game while you slowly realize that the story will never receive closure.
> 
> 2 examples from the top of my head: Alan Wake (thankfully saved) and Enslaved: Odyssey to the West (not so lucky).


I had this problem with Aquaria. It literally ends on to be continued, but it's apparently confirmed that it will never recieve a sequel.


----------



## Deleted-236924 (Dec 24, 2011)

exangel said:


> @Necron, use spoiler tags if you're posting spoilers in a topic where _the first post asks you to be spoiler-free if you can_ o.O


What about emigre?


----------



## Helpful Corn (Dec 24, 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uT1qrAzAc2I

shit like this when you don't have any quarters/time to get more

also this 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Rc8uaReVXgQ


----------



## BoxmanWTF (Dec 24, 2011)

I can't think of 10 but I know my #1
#1 worst moment in a game
The Kissing scene in Sonic 06
I felt like throwing up


----------



## Sora de Eclaune (Dec 24, 2011)

Pingouin7 said:


> exangel said:
> 
> 
> > @Necron, use spoiler tags if you're posting spoilers in a topic where _the first post asks you to be spoiler-free if you can_ o.O
> ...


That's something everyone knows by now. Hey, even I know it and I don't know anything about the FF7-FF12 era.


----------



## Felipe_9595 (Dec 24, 2011)

LoL Guild i agree 100% with you. Number 10 is true sometimes. For me, all the old games are better than the nex gen games, but the other day i played >Dragon Ball Final Bout for psx (one of my fav for the ps1) and i found it pretty horrible :c


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Dec 24, 2011)

SonicXXXthehedgehog said:


> Sonic 06
> I felt like throwing up



Fixed that for you.




Pingouin7 said:


> What about emigre?



If you don't know the plot twist to FFVII then you either don't care about it or have been living under a rock over the past 15 years of video gaming history.


----------



## Necron (Dec 24, 2011)

exangel said:


> @Necron, use spoiler tags if you're posting spoilers in a topic where _the first post asks you to be spoiler-free if you can_ o.O


What about Aerith's death?


----------



## prowler (Dec 24, 2011)

Oh, I have a real one now after this bit in Arc Rise Fantasia

*RPGs that don't give EXP for bosses*
FUCK YOU.


----------



## machomuu (Dec 24, 2011)

When RPGs that only have about 6 or 7 party members make levelling a chore by making it so that only the main party used in battle exp and the ones not used in battle gain none, so when you actually have to or are recommended to use them they suck.

Also, when RPGs screw dead/KO'd members by not giving them any exp, especially in boss battles (even more so when boss battles use attacks after you deal the finishing blow) -_-


----------



## Sora de Eclaune (Dec 24, 2011)

I've found a new one: GLaDOS in Portal 2, just as...


Spoiler



she's being replaced by Wheatley and being put into a potato





prowler_ said:


> Oh, I have a real one now after this bit in Arc Rise Fantasia
> 
> *RPGs that don't give EXP for bosses*
> FUCK YOU.


Or when you beat an impossible boss and the game freezes because there wasn't anything scripted for if you won, because you were supposed to be 1HKO'd. Case in point any game that allows for free-movement accompanied with any bosses that CAN be damaged in any way.


----------



## Youkai (Dec 24, 2011)

Well as an RPG fan i allways get a little bit downed when there is a Character which i feel rather close to dies in the game


----------



## Sora de Eclaune (Dec 24, 2011)

Youkai said:


> Well as an RPG fan i allways get a little bit downed when there is a Character which i feel rather close to dies in the game


I felt that way for a character in Portal 2, except they were dead way before the original Portal.


----------



## choconado (Dec 25, 2011)

(don't have 10, but still)

RPGs that have the enemy scale with your leveling.  (What's the damn reason you can level then?! )

Underwater levels for non-water breathers.  ANY OF THEM.  

When companies switch system exclusivity with killer franchises.

Games that don't really "pause" (i.e. the game doesn't stop just because you do)

The day I stopped being able to afford the next gen of games

The day game companies decided that multiplayer was more important than single player

The day that someone invented the army-style FPS.


----------



## machomuu (Dec 25, 2011)

choconado said:


> RPGs that have the enemy scale with your leveling.  (What's the damn reason you can level then?! )


So that you can become stronger and gain new abilities and the like.  Scaling is there so you can't 1-hit kill everything.  It's there to make the world feel as if it's not static, as if it's growing with you.  It's there to keep a game playable after completion, and to keep it fun and challenging even when you're a really high level.


----------



## exangel (Dec 25, 2011)

Necron said:


> exangel said:
> 
> 
> > @Necron, use spoiler tags if you're posting spoilers in a topic where _the first post asks you to be spoiler-free if you can_ o.O
> ...


*Thanks* for fixing it.
Yes, _that was annoying too_, but like Guild said, that's just about the most common-knowledge plot twist in video games this side of the PS1.  The prior era; the princess is in another castle.


Spoiler



a little more annoyed that 1234turtles & Valwin quoted it without spoilering it than emigre using it in his post.  see it once, and you can look away.. subsequent times.. it's annoying


----------



## loco365 (Dec 25, 2011)

1.
2. Finding out your copy of a given videogame is a bootleg (My FFV Advance is!)
3. Being in an impossible situation (ie Being stuck in a hard-ass place and you can't progress or backtrack)
4. Playing FFVII for the first time this year.
5. Getting farther in FFVII than your best friend when he started on it 2 months before you did
6. Getting killed in Minecraft 10 seconds after starting a new world
7. Waiting for Nintendo to re-issue a date for their system updates
8. Sony being hacked
9. Realizing you may have forgotten an SD card at the store that has pirated games on it
10. "Your princess is in another castle!"


----------



## Thomas83Lin (Dec 25, 2011)

1. Buying FFXIII when it came out only to play it for 2 hours, then never again because I disliked it that bad. (Honestly)
2. Then Gamestop telling me they would literally give me nothing for the same game. (Guess i waited to long to sell\trade it.)


----------



## DarkCoffe64 (Dec 25, 2011)

There's one I can think right now for everyone...									    5... 4... 3... 2... 1...


----------



## FireGrey (Dec 25, 2011)

Getting a game that looks exciting then realizing it's poorly made.
Long walls of text.


----------



## gameandmatch (Dec 25, 2011)

1. People constantly picking Maka wuhu in MK7 and using the glitch.
2. Grind for hours and some random op creature pops up and kills you *xenoblade chronicles*
3. Helping someone in MHTri who then leaves after promising to help me/someone else with a quest.
4. Used the plume in Valkyrie Profile: Covenant of the Plume too much and then get murdered by an angel.
5. Sonic 1-3, drowning
That's about it


----------



## Skelletonike (Dec 25, 2011)

1- Saving a game just before last boss fight and the power going down right exactly while it's saving... Made the save file corrupt, and made me lose interest in that game.. (reason why I now always have two or three save slots) .>
4- Finishing a 60+ hour long rpg with 98% completion and realising the remaining 2% were really simple stuff that were overlooked.


----------



## yuyuyup (Dec 25, 2011)

The "Lost Forever" trope

http://tvtropes.org/pmwiki/pmwiki.php/Main/LostForever

Also frequently referred to as being "missable," the dreaded Lost Forever is a game play component (such as an item, weapon, Side Quest, character, or plot event) that can become permanently inaccessible after a certain point in the game, therefore being "lost forever" if you miss them during the period in which they are available.


----------



## dgwillia (Dec 25, 2011)

Any game where 1 simple mistake can screw you over for the rest of the game, or force you to restart. Happened to me in Demon Souls, and happened to a friend via a glitch in Dark Souls.

Any rival battle in Pokemon games (Because when your playing the game for the first time, it ALWAYS happens when your pokemon are halfway in a coma already)

Dumbass deaths that make no damn sense considering everything you can do outside of cutscenes (If a character can get hit by dozens of swords in a row, and be revived after getting blown to smithereens, how in the hell is a simple arrow a 100% death sentence)

Glitchers/Hackers in any damn game. Dont see the point of it, unless your life is so sad that all you can do is make other people angry in an online game just for the heck of it.

Fighting games with extremely unbalanced characters (Capcom is the king of this, especially considering they like to buff strong characters, and nerf weaker ones that had very few things going for them)

Bosses in SNK Fighting games, especially KoF2001


----------



## CookiesMilk (Dec 25, 2011)

_ In One Piece Gigant Battle! 2, when you're in the Battle Royale mode, battle 5 (final round) all the opponents get a good amount of boost on their attack and defense(It's okay) but super-totally unfair of usage of the secret move(Unlimited). Almost everytime when I played it, I witnessed the enemies used off their secret move which supposedly will cost all their GP and will take some time for 'em to charge it back on the other enemies, it turned back to me just when I dashed over to fight 'em fair 'n' square, they used it ONCE AGAIN WHICH IS IMPOSSIBLE UNLESS YOU USED CHEATS!!! That's it, my 2.70 of HP would just get reduced to something like 0.30 if I got it. Mostly from Enel/Zoro/Ace/Aokoji. And it's kind of an end on that game too unless you're lucky the lastly-left enemy don't spam them which is unblockable. Anyone who played it should know what I'm talking 'bout I guess hmm..


----------



## exangel (Dec 25, 2011)

Skelletonike said:


> 1- Saving a game just before last boss fight and the power going down right exactly while it's saving... Made the save file corrupt, and made me lose interest in that game.. (reason why I now always have two or three save slots)


----------



## choconado (Dec 26, 2011)

machomuu said:


> choconado said:
> 
> 
> > RPGs that have the enemy scale with your leveling.  (What's the damn reason you can level then?! )
> ...




I don't think you know what I'm talking about.  I don't mean as you progress the enemies get harder.  If they didn't do that, the game would get nerfed far too quickly.  I'm talking about games like FF VIII, where if you level up, every enemy in the game levels up too.  There's no such thing as "oh, if I grind a little, this hard bad guy won't be so bad", no sense of accomplishment for working at the game, and no damn reason to even have a level system.


----------



## Deleted-236924 (Dec 26, 2011)

Team Fail said:


> 10. &quot;Your princess is in another castle!&quot;


I think it'd be the opposite.
Trust me, SMB1 would be one of the worst games if it only had 4 levels.
Unless they designed the game with demi-bosses instead of Bowsers in each castle.


----------



## Bobbyloujo (Dec 26, 2011)

I have one...

When people try to tell you what The World Ends with You is about and give away this major spoiler:



Spoiler: Seriously, this is actually a spoiler. I'm not just hiding a large image.



Neku and the other players are dead.



I thought it was something that was going to be revealed fairly early in the game so I wasn't worried about it. Then I found out that it actually takes a little while before it tells you :/


----------



## stanleyopar2000 (Dec 26, 2011)

"stop it!..Don't open that DOOR!"

"run Jill!..he's insane!" [clearly talking about a Zombie here]

Need I say more?


----------



## kakashi919 (Dec 26, 2011)

The ending for Terranigma... it was so sad I never played it again


----------



## Sora de Eclaune (Dec 26, 2011)

exangel said:


> Skelletonike said:
> 
> 
> > 1- Saving a game just before last boss fight and the power going down right exactly while it's saving... Made the save file corrupt, and made me lose interest in that game.. (reason why I now always have two or three save slots)


----------



## BumFace (Dec 26, 2011)

Dying in a boss fight in Touhou Subterranean Animism, dying means no life piece back(collect 5 to gain a life back) during Spell cards and Non Spell cards.


----------



## Sora de Eclaune (Dec 26, 2011)

When there's a save function on the 'load game' screen, and you accidentally save after you've died.







Bonus points if you didn't have a backup save.

More bonus points if you can guess what game this DIDN'T (It really didn't. Don't ask. I just thought this up. I swear) happen to me with, just from my post.


----------



## Deleted-236924 (Dec 26, 2011)

When they didn't remake FF III for GBA, but remade FF I, FF II, FF IV, FF V and FF VI.
A GBA remake would have been a lot better than the current DS version (Which is still nice.)
That's because I like the grid-based movement better than the 'free movement' for those games.


----------



## Sora de Eclaune (Dec 27, 2011)

Pingouin7 said:


> When they didn't remake FF III for GBA, but remade FF I, FF II, FF IV, FF V and FF VI.
> A GBA remake would have been a lot better than the current DS version (Which is still nice.)
> That's because I like the grid-based movement better than the 'free movement' for those games.


But that's not a worst moment in a game. What you're talking about is something different.


----------



## Deleted-236924 (Dec 27, 2011)

Sora de Eclaune said:


> Pingouin7 said:
> 
> 
> > When they didn't remake FF III for GBA, but remade FF I, FF II, FF IV, FF V and FF VI.
> ...


I'm not the only one who posted something that happened outside the game.


----------



## Sora de Eclaune (Dec 27, 2011)

Pingouin7 said:


> Sora de Eclaune said:
> 
> 
> > Pingouin7 said:
> ...


Oh.

Well, I guess the thread has derailed then. I should change the first post.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Dec 27, 2011)

Oh, another one forgot: fucking savestates. Pain in my ass in WRPGs. Like recently I've been playing Skyrim and you'll get relatively far only to be insta-killed by giant. And playing the Xbox version means I can't quicksave. I've had the same issue with Dragon Age (both 1 and 2), Fallout 3/New Vegas, Oblivion, etc. I love WRPGs but c'mon, get a better save system.


----------



## outgum (Dec 27, 2011)

Getting glitched in Sonic 2 in Casino Night Zone. That fuuuu- elevator goes up and gets stuck :/


----------



## Taleweaver (Dec 27, 2011)

Let's see...

10. hitting all bad endings one after another in 999.
9. UT3's forced way of cramming a "story" in an online-oriented FPS. More specifically the pickup line "they're not flags; they're Field LAtency Generators" when the characters somehow want to make you believe you're fighting a war, even though you're really playing capture the flag.
8. somewhat similar: its ending. After wrecking havoc and destroying half of a planet, you're suddenly surrounded after the final boss fight. And it can only be because some guy betrayed you for no reason whatsoever.
7. eye of the beholder, the legend of temple darkmoon. You encounter a prisoner pretty early in the game, who joins your party. Unfortunately, the first time you rest after that, he runs off with everything you give him. Result: totally restart the game as I failed to save beforehand.
6. kinda similar: not having enough savegames in commando's 1. Saved one second before a guy got discovered -> had to play the whole level anew.
5. when one of (or thé) last boss in final fantasy 7 or 8 simply destroys you in one hit because she took all your stuff and you didn't spend enough time with that stupid card minigame thingy.
4. starcraft 2 not allowing you to singleplayer when your internet is down (I hope that is fixed by now, but I fear the opposite).
3. Bulletstorm. The final boss (or pretty much the ONLY boss) is a stupid series of quick time events
2. Unreal 2 has nothing to do with Unreal. Nothing
1. UT3's interface. Horrible, unintuitive, unfinished, and worst of all: not even a half-decent way to search for a server (I could only bump into my own clanmates on accident).


Hmm...when reading other people's opinions, I see I could have mentioned non-game specific things as well. I could probably come up with such a list as well, but those are mostly gaming trends rather than moments.


----------



## The Milkman (Dec 27, 2011)

10. Melee fags start ganging up on you.
9. Your grenade flys through the window perfectly and smoothly, and it bounces off the crate right back out the window and lands beside you.
8. Mic Spam.
7. When you realize that if you keep playing your favorite game it stops being fun.
6. Building a sentry/building a cannon/making a trap/disarming some weapon or capture point then that ONE FUCKING BULLET/ARROW HITS you and you instantly die, just as your about to finish.
5. LAG KILLS!!!
4. AI accidentally pushes you off the edge of a cliff/ lava pit/ spike trap.
3. Dieing for the 20th Freaking time in a hard boss fight before you realize you can just skip it.
2. Lining up the perfect headshot set to kill 6 or 7 guys in a group when you lag, they see you and blast you sky high.
1.Your battery dies in the middle of the LAST BOSS JUST AS YOUR ABOUT TO BEAT HIM.


----------



## Ravte (Dec 27, 2011)

Guild McCommunist said:


> 9. "Fake difficulty". Basically games that give you "fake difficulty" to make your game more "challenging". Read more here.



Anyone else ran into a puzzle which solution you could figure out with a glance, but instead you go all "Nah, it can't be THAT simple."
And then you waste the next 5 minutes trying to go the harder way, untill finally giving up and going "For christ sake,  this game is trolling me on a whole new level."


----------



## Sora de Eclaune (Dec 29, 2011)

Ravte said:


> Guild McCommunist said:
> 
> 
> > 9. "Fake difficulty". Basically games that give you "fake difficulty" to make your game more "challenging". Read more here.
> ...


I ran into a puzzle on a game where the question was so messed up that all the possible answers were wrong.

I was going for 100%, too.


----------



## Maplemage (Dec 29, 2011)

When theres a split road and you dont know if there is a save point so you go in one of the roads and you meet a boss.


----------



## airpirate545 (Dec 29, 2011)

Can't think of 10 moments but I hate it when I'm fighting a really hard boss and use all of my items and stuff to stay alive, and it ends up with me supposed to be dying anyway to continue the story. The Tales series come to mind, wasted half of my inventory more than once


----------



## felixsrg (Dec 29, 2011)

kakashi919 said:


> The ending for Terranigma... it was so sad I never played it again



1. That happened to me too, but I'm considering in playing it again because I don't remember much of the game .
2. When you want to play a game series completely but you lack one of the consoles (KH...)
3. Long and impossible to skip cutscenes...
4. Random battles every 3-4 steps or when you are about to get to a safe point
5. Saving and then forgetting what you were doing when you load (usually when I save and then sleep)
6. Games with multple ending and only 1/XX is the good one.
7. Using all your goods with an inmortal guy you were supposed to die at 1 hit... and then when you restart discover you didn't save in the last save point...
8. When a character dies and then you discover you can't revive it and you already saved (yes, I have bad luck when saving )

Can't think of more right now, but those are the most common to me.


----------



## Deleted-236924 (Dec 29, 2011)

Zantigo said:


> 1.Your battery dies in the middle of the LAST BOSS JUST AS YOUR ABOUT TO BEAT HIM.


I don't know about you, but...
When I'm right about to beat a boss, I never say I'm in the middle of a boss.
Just sayin'


----------



## Vigilante (Dec 29, 2011)

1.When you did something that would cause you to either get the bad ending or not get best items in the game then saved it and found yourself wanting to repeat the whole game.

2.Your on your last life then you see that item you could use to recover but then an enemy appears makes you lose.


----------



## jamesaa (Dec 29, 2011)

1. Batteries dying, either in handhelds or controllers/wireless keyboards/mice. Bonus points if there is no warning before this happens (common problem with wireless keyboards/mice )
2. Needing to spend 9000 hours looking for the next damn save point before you can go to bed/go out.
3. One game corrupting your entire memory card losing ALL your saves for ALL your games :@ - and then finding out it's a KNOWN problem!
4. Being fairly good at a game and spending a good hour trying to defeat an unusually hard boss - only to find you're meant to be defeated and there is no way to win this fight, Bonus points if you used all your items/potions etc during the fight and it auto saves afterwards...
5. Goddamned Bats
6. Game breaking bugs / glitches.
7. Hackers
8. Mic Spam
9. Pro players stomping new players, especially if they're purposefully playing in "new players" servers, or creating new accounts just to have a low level character.
10. Abrupt endings, "Wait i've just wasted 20 hours playing this game and i essentially get no ending just because you hope to sell me another game? Fuuuuu"


----------



## Sora de Eclaune (Dec 29, 2011)

From a friend, I learned that LittleBigPlanet 2 has 50+ separate tutorials for the level editor, all of which you must load into different levels to see. She says it takes around 1-2 minutes to get through each tutorial if she skips everything.

Just seeing that long of a list would make me want to ragequit, especially if you HAVE to view these tutorials to get all of the features unlocked for whatever the tutorial's for.


----------



## jarejare3 (Dec 29, 2011)

Another moment i hate is this, When you're playing a Non-translated Japanese game and a begginer at Reading the words... and the Characters are apparently talking bullshit..


----------



## Terenigma (Dec 29, 2011)

1) My dad deleting my Terranigma save when i was about 1hour away from finishing the game the first time i had ever played it
2) Playing an RPG thinking you can get away with not saving before the next area and then dieing and re-loading a save from 3-4 hours ago
3) Seing an error message come up when trying to run a pc game for the first time
4) My friend starting a new game on pokemon red and saving it
5) Hearing "Stars" on resident evil 3 when i have very little health and ammo
6) Playing superman on the N64
7) Not playing diablo 2 for a while and coming back to find your uber level 80 character has expired the timelimit
8) Completing super metroid on hard mode
9) Playing the final dungeon in .hack// quarantine
10) Hearing the hiss of a creeper inside your house on minecraft


----------



## qwertymodo (Dec 29, 2011)

1. Having a game throw in everything that should have been absolutely epic, but still feeling completely let down *cough*otherM*cough*
2. Getting to the end of your second playthrough (having played with the specific purpose of attaining all of the remaining SP achievements) only to find you missed ONE of the collectible items, etc. (missed a PttP station in BioShock 2) so you have to play the entire game through again just for that.
3. "Interactive cutscenes"
4. "Security" updates that just remove modding capabilities (I mean legit mods, not cheating)
5. Repeatedly having to fight the same useless boss over and over (Skyward Sword...)

dunno... can't think of more right now...


----------



## triassic911 (Dec 29, 2011)

The worst moment for me was either ending in GTA IV.


----------



## Sora de Eclaune (Dec 29, 2011)

Terenigma said:


> 10) Hearing the hiss of a creeper inside your house on minecraft


I did that once, whirled around, and found an Enderman instead.

I accidentally aggro'd it.

I did not play the game for a week.


----------



## Taleweaver (Dec 30, 2011)

Random "bad moments":

-getting advertisements for the xbox version of the game while you're installing the PC version (seriously...wtf, bulletstorm?).
-puzzle games where you think of a perfectly working solution but the game won't let you execute it because the developers haven't thought of it (it usually involves me having to cut a rope or having to open something, but it has to be with that AND ONLY THAT knife or crowbar).
-unskippable dialogue. Especially in games that aren't bought for their story element to begin with (like just about any FPS or RTS ever).
-the feeling of helplessness. Pretty much every friggin' game nowadays has some sort of power-up/level-up system, or at least extra abilities/items to gain. Balancing this out is a bit wonky, as with most RPG's I run around with a creeping feeling I'm not playing correctly as I don't know what the fuck I'm carrying...and on the other side, you sometimes have situations that seem incredibly hard because nobody told you to use weapon/item/ability in this or that way.
-poorly optimized game experience/video card demos. This is my main reason I stepped away from PC games: from more and more games, I started to get the feeling they just wanted an excuse to make me buy a more powerful PC. At least with a console you know in advance the game will actually be playable without PC tweaks.


----------



## Sora de Eclaune (Dec 30, 2011)

Wever said:


> -poorly optimized game experience/video card demos. This is my main reason I stepped away from PC games: from more and more games, I started to get the feeling they just wanted an excuse to make me buy a more powerful PC. At least with a console you know in advance the game will actually be playable without PC tweaks.


Or when the demo of a game says you don't meet the requirements and won't let you play, but the full game says you do and you get to play.


----------



## emigre (Dec 30, 2011)

The lack of commercial success for the NGPC was a pretty terrible moment.


----------



## Balee56 (Dec 30, 2011)

1.You haven't saved once for like 4-5 hours and you JUST reach a difficulty spike of the game and you die, obviously.
2.The game crashes when you reach the save point AFTER not saving in your 5-6 hours of gaming session.
3.Lag in online play.
4.All of my pokémanz are half dead,and GARY Motherf OAK appears.
5.You have to do something to make the game go on,that the game forbid you before this ONLY one occasion.
6.Crappy endings.
7.You accidentally overwrite your only save file when you stepped over the NO MORE RETURN point,which is not all the time obvious.
8.SNK bosses,mainly Magaki.
9.Yun in Street Fighter...I hope Yun falls off his skateboard and cracks his skull on a pavement.
10.Playing an overhyped game which is a total letdown for you.


----------



## Zetta_x (Dec 31, 2011)

The hole I burnt in my hand trying to do tug-o-war on Mario Party 1 on the hardest difficulty against computers...

The other hole I burnt in my hand trying to do the clockwork race in Banjo Tooie


----------



## Hells Malice (Dec 31, 2011)

Zetta_x said:


> The hole I burnt in my hand trying to do tug-o-war on Mario Party 1 on the hardest difficulty against computers...



I lol'd hard thinking back to the exact same situation. Me and a friend both had deep burns/cuts/whatever in the palm of our hands from trying to do tug-o-war.
Then I get my sister to try, more out of cruelty than anything, and she freakin' aces it with no effort, first try. I died a little inside that day.


----------



## Sora de Eclaune (Dec 31, 2011)

When you go too fast on the title menu of a game and it causes the game to glitch out.

I was playing Metroid: Zero Mission a few hours ago and I pressed A so fast so many times that the images/text for the file select menu never showed up. When the game loaded up, I was at my last save point but there was no floor and the game was otherwise acting in a similar fashion to the "ENGAGE RIDLEY MOTHER FUCKER" password for the original game.

I thought I had screwed up my save file or somehow corrupted the ROM. Thankfully, it was okay.


----------



## Shoat (Dec 31, 2011)

Not knowing which of the many paths in a dungeon is the "right" path so I can avoid it (because I always have to go EVERYWHERE ELSE to get ALL the treasure before continuing the story, oldschool games taught me that).

Undistinguishable points of no return. These are a dick-move anyway, so if you put them in your game at least make them obvious.

Accidently answering something wrong in an answer-box because you were skipping through dialogue too fast.

Getting stuck somewhere in FF8 not knowing where the fuck to go next, and half a year later when I feel like trying again the savegame is gone.

Finding the game laughably easy on one difficulty and balls-to-the-walls hard on the one right above that and having to argue with yourself which one to take (because both are quite frustrating).

Getting owned in a game once, then leveling up for a short time and suddenly nothing is able to provide a challenge anymore.

Crisis Core, Dissidia and one Kingdom Hearts game being PSP exclusive.
Couldn't have been _that_ difficult to just make a PS2 version. Now I borrowed a PSP and the games and SquareEnix made no money from me, their loss.

Comparing the games on my "to do list" (most of them 60-120 hour monsters) with how little free time I have nowadays.

Buying a game for 40-50€ and finding out that the only thing it has going for it is fancy graphics and that the gameplay isn't fun at all, it has no depth and story is non-existant. A single indie game provides ten times more enjoyment for a fraction of the cost.

Finding out that there is DRM on a singleplayer game that makes it require an internet connection to start (or sometimes even constantly while playing).
I just can't understand why companies think it is a good idea to spend millions on intrusive DRM that will not prevent, but encourage piracy and will piss off their customers and give them tons of bad publicity.
If those millions were spent actually making the game better, they'd sell a ton more copies (because people would actually *want* to reward/support them), but they're apparently not smart enough to think of that.



Not necessarily in order, but if I had to appoint a nr.1 worst it'd be intrusive DRM.


----------



## triassic911 (Dec 31, 2011)

Zetta_x said:


> The hole I burnt in my hand trying to do tug-o-war on Mario Party 1 on the hardest difficulty against computers...
> 
> The other hole I burnt in my hand trying to do the clockwork race in Banjo Tooie


Wow, you brought back a lot of memories! Me, my friend, my brother, and my uncle ALL got damaged palms from that mini-game.


----------



## FireGrey (Dec 31, 2011)

Zetta_x said:


> The hole I burnt in my hand trying to do tug-o-war on Mario Party 1 on the hardest difficulty against computers...
> 
> The other hole I burnt in my hand trying to do the clockwork race in Banjo Tooie


You think that's bad?
Try doing it with a bad controller, oh god the nightmares I had.


----------



## Selim873 (Dec 31, 2011)

When you die on Banjo-Kazooie when you have less than 5 musical notes to collect on a stage.


----------



## Taleweaver (Dec 31, 2011)

Shoat said:


> Finding out that there is DRM on a singleplayer game that makes it require an internet connection to start (or sometimes even constantly while playing).
> I just can't understand why companies think it is a good idea to spend millions on intrusive DRM that will not prevent, but encourage piracy and will piss off their customers and give them tons of bad publicity.
> If those millions were spent actually making the game better, they'd sell a ton more copies (because people would actually *want* to reward/support them), but they're apparently not smart enough to think of that.


Boy...some flawed logic you've got there.
* it doesn't cost a lot of money (let alone "millions") to implement an online check. Also, when a company has a DRM, they'll more or less copy-paste it to all their games, so the cost can be close to zero.
* companies do what they can to sell the most games. And since "better" is an arbitrary term, it's easier to release it and fix things the major complaints with patches rather than guess what the general audience would think is "better".
* show me any source where a game sold MORE copies by not implementing DRM. Yes, people complain about it. But the majority buys the game nonetheless.
* as for your last comment: yeah...sure. Large gaming companies are dumb as shit. Fuck the fact that they manage to make large profits in economical difficult times. Fuck the fact that they make more money than indy developers (who often forego DRM). They have their priorities on money, and since that conflicts with why their customers buy games, the customers tend to get the short stick in this situation. Boy, is that stupid. I can already see major boycotts on Bethesda's next games. It won't be long 'till EA directors will be fired for not listening to their customers who want easy-to-pirate games. Valve's steam is doomed to FAIL and Blizzard employees are probably crossing their fingers someone will actually BUY diablo 3 rather than cracking it because they don't want to create an account.


----------



## choconado (Dec 31, 2011)

> -puzzle games where you think of a perfectly working solution but the game won't let you execute it because the developers haven't thought of it (it usually involves me having to cut a rope or having to open something, but it has to be with that AND ONLY THAT knife or crowbar)


Oh god yes, these types of things drive me crazy.  "Oh come on!  I could do that in real life and we'd both be moving on!"

I thought of another one:  packrat syndrome in rpgs.  "Damn this big boss battle is hard.  I sure could use those items I've been hoarding, but I better not, just in case..."  This is a case where I'm mad at my own damn self because I can't help it.


----------



## Gahars (Dec 31, 2011)

triassic911 said:


> The worst moment for me was either ending in GTA IV.



Well, for me...



Spoiler



It was getting Roman killed. While he spent the beginning of the game as the annoying comic relief, he started to grow on me. As he was more and more developed by the game's end, I was really attached to him.

So, when I finally found that "special someone", I sided with Roman. With the penultimate mission, I also decided to take his advice. Seeing him die for that was like a huge punch in the gut; I don't think any other game has managed to get that kind of an emotional reaction from me.

Later on, though, I discovered that I could have had just Kate (who was kind of just dropped into the story as "Niko's for real love interest" at the 75% point) and I was furious. Are you telling me that I could have saved Roman in exchange for this boring non-character? Why, Rockstar, why?



So yeah, that definitely counts.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Dec 31, 2011)

choconado said:


> > -puzzle games where you think of a perfectly working solution but the game won't let you execute it because the developers haven't thought of it (it usually involves me having to cut a rope or having to open something, but it has to be with that AND ONLY THAT knife or crowbar)
> 
> 
> Oh god yes, these types of things drive me crazy.  "Oh come on!  I could do that in real life and we'd both be moving on!"



That's one of the biggest reasons I can't stand Ace Attorney. I'll have reasonable threads of logic to follow for the court scenes and they just get shot down with the only reason being "the developers didn't like it". That paired with the mediocre humor really killed the franchise for me. Also the rabid and obsessive fanbase and the infinitely unfunny "picture posts" where people do nothing but post Ace Attorney gifs to rebuke someone else's post. Seriously, just type out your fucking post instead of wasting time on finding gifs for something no one will laugh at and instead just be annoyed that they the page takes twice as long to scroll.


----------



## Lucifer666 (Dec 31, 2011)

1. All-Cup Tour in MKDD (I'm thankful that was removed)
2. Pokemon battles


Spoiler



3. When Claire dies in the 3rd Layton game.


----------



## Sora de Eclaune (Dec 31, 2011)

Lucifer666 said:


> 10. When it's a Nintendo game and the credits can't be skipped.


How about when the credits are unusually long and it's only until the end of them that you notice that 75% of the credits were joke names and joke titles.

Or when it's Minecraft and you try to leave the End.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Dec 31, 2011)

Lucifer666 said:


> 10. When it's a Nintendo game and the credits can't be skipped.



Ugh, I hate credits. I mean they're necessary and understandable but I still just would rather skip them. Only ones I enjoy sitting through are BioWare ones. When Mass Effect ended and this song starts playing, you cry manly tears.

Oh and the MadWorld credits are actually worth watching multiple times because they're so fucking funny.


----------



## Zerosuit connor (Dec 31, 2011)

1.When You shout Fus DO Rah in Skyrim and accidentally hit someone.
2. The noises kikwis make in Zelda:Skyward Sword
3.Not Saving then dieing and having to do everything over again
4.Having to climb the steps to High Hrothgar
5.Having to hit women in gerudo valley
6.When a server goes offline in minecraft
7.*FUTURE*When pandaren are added to WoW
8.When your girlfriend plays alliancend you play horde
9. Battlefield 3's capaign, being a complete rip-off off CoD:Black Ops that sucked to begin with
10.Losing online in Mario Kart7


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Dec 31, 2011)

Zerosuit connor said:


> 1.When You shout Fus DO Rah in Skyrim and accidentally hit someone.
> 2. The noises kikwis make in Zelda:Skyward Sword
> 3.Not Saving then dieing and having to do everything over again
> 4.Having to climb the steps to High Hrothgar
> ...



I think it's "Fus Ro Dah", not "Fus Do Dah".

And don't mess with BlOps campaign. It's certainly not masterful but its serviceable, action packed, and the story it tells isn't half bad either in a generic action flick sense. Certainly one of the better CoD campaigns.


----------



## Gahars (Dec 31, 2011)

Guild McCommunist said:


> Lucifer666 said:
> 
> 
> > 10. When it's a Nintendo game and the credits can't be skipped.
> ...



I basically agree (Except for Mad World; I haven't played that one). The people behind the games deserve all the recognition they can get, sure. Still, if you're going to have credits, make them worth sitting through (Let me play through the credits, play the credits over the final scene, make the credits funny, etc.).

There is absolutely nothing worse than sitting through 10 minutes of nothing but scrolling white text on a black background.


----------



## Zerosuit connor (Dec 31, 2011)

Guild McCommunist said:


> Zerosuit connor said:
> 
> 
> > 1.When You shout Fus DO Rah in Skyrim and accidentally hit someone.
> ...


Black Ops had nothing on MW2, but I respect your opinion, but Battlefield 3 is a complete rip almost word for word.
LoL sorry I'm going off like 3 hours of sleep cause I partied hard for new years. Happy 2012 for people in my timezone.


----------



## AaronUzumaki (Jan 1, 2012)

These aren't in any specific order (other than what came to mind first and last).

1. When you are playing a portable RPG in a car and you're half-way through a LONG boss fight that you're winning and notice that your battery is dying.
2. Using literally EVERY resource available trying to open a door in the ice cavern on Ocarina of Time only to find out that you just walk up to it and press A.
3. Playing Halo 3 for the first (and last) time.
4. Beating Limbo only to find out that [spoilers that I won't reveal].
5. Playing through Kingdom Hearts Birth by Sleep on max difficulty and FINALLY beating Terra's last story boss only to accidentally overwrite my Terra file when I started as Aqua.
6. Losing ALL of my lives on level 1-1 on Super Mario Bros. 3.
7. patiently waiting for and buying Final Fantasy XIII only to have it glitch on the tutorial boss and freeze everything except the stationary animations and the camera.
8. Spending 2 straight weeks catching all 493 Pokemon on Pearl and then trading in the game 1 month later for Platinum and not realizing my mistake until I beat Platinum.
9. Losing over and over to the final boss(es) (seriously, there's like a bagillion forms) in Kingdom Hearts and not being able to skip the cutscenes each time.
10. Playing through Final Fantasy IV on SNES and making it to the final boss, saving, and going to bed, only to wake up the next morning to find out my cartridge decided to erase all of the data.


----------



## Gahars (Jan 1, 2012)

Zerosuit connor said:


> Guild McCommunist said:
> 
> 
> > Zerosuit connor said:
> ...



Seriously? Just... seriously?

To stay on topic...

There is nothing worse than buying a multiplayer focused game only to discover that no one else is playing it. Empty lobbies are never fun.


----------



## FIX94 (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## prowler (Jan 1, 2012)

you know it's fake right


----------



## FIX94 (Jan 1, 2012)

prowler_ said:


> you know it's fake right


It isn't if you ever played majoras mask. You may refer to the creepypasta story but that something different  I hated this statue even before.


----------



## Sora de Eclaune (Jan 2, 2012)

That moment when you play a game with infinite continues and you run out of continues.


----------



## Deleted-236924 (Jan 2, 2012)

Sora de Eclaune said:


> That moment when you play a game with infinite continues and you run out of continues.


But it's impossibru


----------



## Deleted User (Jan 2, 2012)

prowler_ said:


> you know it's fake right


http://www.zeldawiki.org/Elegy_of_Emptiness


----------



## NES SNES V.B. N64 G.C. Wii WiiU (Jan 2, 2012)

This.


----------



## Taleweaver (Jan 2, 2012)

Two random things:

-trying to save the world or even the universe is very nice, but lots of NPC's seem to see that as an opportunity to make you do all sorts of stupid things. By far the worst example is in super paper mario. There you are, trying not only to save the universe, but also some tribe of Neanderthals who are busy being kidnapped...and someone literally makes you BEG him to help you (you have to type "please" like 5 times).
-that feeling of growth quite some games pull is often wonky. In Skyward sword, for example: there's this huge fiery dog/monster/thing that's about 4 times as you and farts fireballs at you. After defeating it...that guardian bitches at you for not being fast enough (erm...how about some "thanks for defending while we were staring at a waterfall"?).


----------



## kakashi919 (Jan 5, 2012)

Saving a game at the game over screen when trying to load and have to start 10-15 hours back in another save file.
Getting knocked the fuck off a huge tower in Shadow of Collusus and have to climb all the way back up.


----------



## Zerosuit connor (Jan 5, 2012)

Yah the statue is creepy.

having to climb to High Hrotgar which takes like 30minutes, then dieing right befor the top


----------



## Sora de Eclaune (Jan 5, 2012)

Pingouin7 said:


> Sora de Eclaune said:
> 
> 
> > That moment when you play a game with infinite continues and you run out of continues.
> ...


I went too fast on a menu screen once while I was playing a game with the continues set to unlimited, and it glitched my game out and immediately gave me a game over.

I did the same thing on the title menu of Metroid: Zero Mission, but instead the game acted like I had typed in the password "ENGAGE RIDLEY MOTHER FUCKER" except it started me up at my last save point and there was no floor.


----------



## DinohScene (Jan 5, 2012)

Playing Sheep for GBA when I was little.
Got it on launchday.
A sheep named Pepper died horribly (wich I had for atleast 20 replays on Arranged mode)
I wanted to restart the level but I accidentally pressed something else and it somehow saved my game.

I've never played it ever again until I found the cart again in 2010.


----------



## jarejare3 (Jan 5, 2012)

Got a time where i got Lost in a completely Low level dungeon with highlevel Characters


----------



## Coto (Jan 5, 2012)

Starfox SNES 100% average score.Nothing emerges on screen rather than game credits u:u

Mario 64's on-the-edge gravity fail-- Mario jumps continously while railing through the edge until he falls and you lose a life.

Zelda's Ocarine of time unability to skip some game dialogues, and when you're done, you choose YES rather than NO, and the dialogue starts again...

Chrono Cross's ForeverZero. The most epic ability learned, and you're about to let it go forever because the character decided to go back to his original form.

Pokemon Stadium 2's NPC luck on battles. I mean 3 consecutively hit Dynamic Punch, i got confused 3 times, hit backwards 3 times too, and the NPC's pokemon protects 4 times consecutively again, without fail.

Smash Bros Brawl once you break the smash ball, you're ready to blast everyone, then because you abused tapping the B button, you use your character's B button ability, someone throws you a fireball, you lose the smash ball and you get owned.

Mario Kart Wii's Item [censored]. If 6,7,8 standing places characters in older Mario Kart series didn't owned you at all because you were in 1,2,3,4 or 5 place, you get massively owned by 6,7,8,9,10,11 and 12th NPCs by severe blueshells, stars, bullets, lightning, etc.


----------



## Sora de Eclaune (Jan 5, 2012)

When the encounter rate is so high that it takes 20+ minutes to get to a boss five minutes away, and by the time you get there you're 10+ levels too high for the boss fight to be any fun.


----------



## jarejare3 (Jan 5, 2012)

Sora de Eclaune said:


> When the encounter rate is so high that it takes 20+ minutes to get to a boss five minutes away, and by the time you get there you're 10+ levels too high for the boss fight to be any fun.


Are you kidding me? Thats like the top 10 best things that ever happened to me in any game


----------



## Thesolcity (Jan 5, 2012)

I feel E.T. should have its own category...


----------



## Sora de Eclaune (Jan 5, 2012)

jarejare3 said:


> Sora de Eclaune said:
> 
> 
> > When the encounter rate is so high that it takes 20+ minutes to get to a boss five minutes away, and by the time you get there you're 10+ levels too high for the boss fight to be any fun.
> ...


The InuYasha DS game.

Now say it's one of the top 10 best things.


----------



## NES SNES V.B. N64 G.C. Wii WiiU (Jan 5, 2012)

Thesolcity said:


> I feel E.T. should have its own category...


Totally, along with that Pacman game from Atari 2600. Terrible.


----------



## Bobbyloujo (Jan 5, 2012)

Thesolcity said:


> I feel E.T. should have its own category...


haha, you mean this game?
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FM-jjnezDJM


----------



## jarejare3 (Jan 5, 2012)

Sora de Eclaune said:


> jarejare3 said:
> 
> 
> > Sora de Eclaune said:
> ...


I take it back, Ignore my earlier post,


----------



## Thesolcity (Jan 5, 2012)

Sora de Eclaune said:


> When the encounter rate is so high that it takes 20+ minutes to get to a boss five minutes away, and by the time you get there you're 10+ levels too high for the boss fight to be any fun.



Wasn't that an AP feature in Mother 3?


----------



## choconado (Jan 6, 2012)

NES SNES V.B. N64 G.C. Wii said:


> Thesolcity said:
> 
> 
> > I feel E.T. should have its own category...
> ...



Hey wait a second...I had both those games.  Plus the asstastic Superman.  I guess I could really pick em when it came to Atari games...



Thesolcity said:


> Sora de Eclaune said:
> 
> 
> > When the encounter rate is so high that it takes 20+ minutes to get to a boss five minutes away, and by the time you get there you're 10+ levels too high for the boss fight to be any fun.
> ...



Kinda.  The AP in like, all of them iirc was to make the game obscenely hard, then reset and erase your save right before the end of the game.  Talk about unforgiving...


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Jan 6, 2012)

I'm pretty lenient when it comes to games, so I don't really have a top ten, but I'll try:

- When there are too many random encounters. I don't mean that me not seeing them on the overworld (FF7), but you finish one battle, and literally two steps later, you're in another battle.
- When your characters are maxed out in stats, but they still keep fucking missing often.
- Running out of healing items because the enemy is too strong. (see next one)
- When you're fighting a boss, and it gets 3-4 moves before you even get a chance.


----------



## Taleweaver (Jan 7, 2012)

Meh...here's another one:

Boss fights (especially end bosses) that are not up to par with the rest of the difficulty curve of the game and are either so easy you breeze through them or are ridiculously overpowered/cheating.
I've quit more than one game just because the end boss is a gazillion times more difficult than everything before. UT2004, FF8, Donkey kong country (okay, I finished that one, but more through learning timing patterns than anything else)...and now Skyward Sword.



Spoiler



Okay, so you finally beat the guy that's been bothering you through the entire game - Igharim - and it felt good. Was very hard, but satisfying. And then there's suddenly another boss fight with Akuma from Street fighter II. I can't deny that the fight has written epicness all over the place...but the fucker just cheats! (just as in Street fighter II, by the way) It doesn't matter how fast or in what direction you attack. He'll block and reply with an uncounterable attack (don't even bother to use a shield). Use any item and he'll rush into you with another uncounterable attack.
In the end, it all comes down to how much healing potions you brought. That and luck and nothing else. There is no sense of pattern recognition, no ways to evade anything or even learn what you can do to improve your hits or prevent from being hit.


----------

